
The New Instagram Logo Is Amazing, and Nobody Is Happy - robbiea
http://www.ymedialabs.com/new-instagram-logo/
======
zimpenfish
"That’s why they’re posting on the app in the first place. They want to be
noticed!"

Not entirely true - for me, it's just the easiest, lowest friction way to
share photos to multiple endpoints at the same time (and has been for years -
no-one else has even approached the same ease of use.)

